# Added benefit of TT for me, regarding ear issues



## Mnmomof3 (Oct 23, 2011)

I am not sure I am putting this post in the right place, but it seemed as good as any. It is kind of a long story but I think it is worth writing just in case it could help someone else. I think it is probably a bit unusual because I researched this a lot and never found anything like my situation.

In November of 2010 I began having issues with my right ear. It came on quite suddenly. I was unable to hear quite right. Sounds were muffled and it seemed to me that I had fluid in my ear. I heard a constant "whooshing" noise and when I would bend over, I could hear my heartbeat in my ear. I had recently recovered from a cold and wrote it off to that. It improved a bit but came back with a vengeance in late January 2011. I made an appointment at my primary clinic and they couldn't figure it out. There was no fluid in my ears and no infection. They pretty much sent me away feeling like I was imagining this, even though there was no mistaking there was a problem. This issue has continued for me over the last year. Beginning this past fall the problem began being a constant issue for me, only at this time there were more issues added: I had an intense itching in my ear that no matter what I tried, I could not relieve. I also had a new issue that when my teeth would come in contact while chewing the noise made by them would sound like a really horrible echo....like my my head was under water. I mentioned this problem again at doctor appointment for another issue and again was told that they couldn't find anything wrong with my ear. It never improved and in fact, got much worse. If I had to guess, I would say the hearing in my right ear was less than 50%, though I never had my hearing tested. It was to the point that I couldn't talk on the phone with this ear.

It never really occurred to me that this could have anything to do with my thyroid nodules. After my surgery I was brought to my room about 2:00 PM for a one night inpatient stay. At 4:00PM a light bulb went off in my head. I COULD HEAR. Just like normal. Just like that. When my surgeon came into my room around dinner time that evening I could have hugged him. He cautioned me to not be too excited about it because it could "be a fluke". He couldn't really think of an exact reason that this problem would be fixed by taking out my thyroid. When I saw him at my 1 week post op visit he asked about it. I told him that I can still hear just fine. ALL of my symptoms are gone. I haven't even had to itch inside my ear once during the week and this is something I had become so used to doing that I carried Q-tips in my car (I know, it's not smart to stick those too far in your ear, especially while driving I would guess). At this appointment, the best my surgeon could come up with for a reason is that the apple sized nodule I had on the right side was putting pressure on things that put pressure on my Eustachian tube.

I am here to tell you that I am now 2 weeks post-op and my hearing is still as good as new. And still, no itching. I am beyond excited about this. I have actually shed a few "happy-tears" over this added benefit of my surgery. The one negative side affect to this has been that going from not hearing much in that ear to being able to hear normally has caused me several occasions of almost going a wee bit crazy from over stimulation. When too many voices get going at once the sound is overwhelming to me. I am happy to report that this issue seems to be improving as time goes on and I am sure it will go away all together before long. I will gladly deal with it though, just knowing that I can once again hear like I am supposed to.

I figured that even though this might be a rare problem, I can't possibly be the only in the World that would ever experience it. And if someone should happen upon this post that is having similar issues, I figured it might help them somehow to know they aren't alone.

If you stuck with this post all the way to the end, I salute you. Thank you for reading.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

HELL YES!!!!! my ears are miserable. My ears ring and hurt all the time. They are closed up, and my #1 misery. Please God take my thyroid [email protected]


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That is fantastic news, and thank you so much for taking the time to write about your experience!!!! It makes total sense to me, without a doubt. Seriously...an apple-sized nodule...yeah, that would definitely cause some overcrowding and pressure, for sure!

SOOOOO glad to hear about this added benefit for you! 

...and I agree - Minnesota is God's country - I would move there in a heartbeat!


----------



## Mnmomof3 (Oct 23, 2011)

Brucergoldberg said:


> HELL YES!!!!! my ears are miserable. My ears ring and hurt all the time. They are closed up, and my #1 misery. Please God take my thyroid [email protected]


I hope that maybe this gives you some hope that if you go through with the surgery that you would get your relief. Over the past year + I have come to realize that having messed up ears and hearing is a very, very unpleasant experience.


----------



## Mnmomof3 (Oct 23, 2011)

Octavia said:


> That is fantastic news, and thank you so much for taking the time to write about your experience!!!! It makes total sense to me, without a doubt. Seriously...an apple-sized nodule...yeah, that would definitely cause some overcrowding and pressure, for sure!
> 
> SOOOOO glad to hear about this added benefit for you!
> 
> ...and I agree - Minnesota is God's country - I would move there in a heartbeat!


I live in Elk River, Minnesota. I am just outside of the twin cities metro area which makes me technically in "greater Minnesota". It really is beautiful here. And this year, I can't even complain about the winter. Well, except to say that I am tired of looking at the brown grass and really would like to get a bit of snow. It has been a very unusual Minnesota winter.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

you guys are in minnesota? ever heard of a band called "the suicide commandos"?


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Im so excited about this post i could just jump up and down. Man what a blessing this would be.


----------



## Mnmomof3 (Oct 23, 2011)

Brucergoldberg said:


> you guys are in minnesota? ever heard of a band called "the suicide commandos"?


Yes I have...I just heard them on "The Current" radio station the other day. They were live in studio I think. But I only caught a minute of it. They were quite the pioneers for their genre back in the day.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

holy cow.... I used to do work with them AND another band from Minn called Husker DU.

Man i am so excited about the ear thing. My doctor is off next week on vacation. I hope she has a lovely time on her vacation while i am home suffering looking at the clock counting the minutes until this piece of garbage is out of me.


----------



## Mnmomof3 (Oct 23, 2011)

Brucergoldberg said:


> holy cow.... I used to do work with them AND another band from Minn called Husker DU.
> 
> Man i am so excited about the ear thing. My doctor is off next week on vacation. I hope she has a lovely time on her vacation while i am home suffering looking at the clock counting the minutes until this piece of garbage is out of me.


I know Husker Du too. Well, I don't know them, I know who they are I mean. Are you from Minnesota? Are you a musician?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

For several years (seemingly getting worse all the time) I had transient bouts with the hearing in my right ear. I went to an EN&T specialist 2-3 times but he never diagnosed a problem.

I simply, with no warning, would feel like my ear was "stopped up" - I wouldn't totally lose hearing but my hearing in that one ear was noticeably compromised. It felt a little bit like having water in my ear but that wasn't it - it was just that I'd know something odd was happening and it would go away as mysteriously as it would start.

I remember going to choir practice one time after my surgery and the problem happened...but not in several months now. I love it not happening!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

I buy and sell air miles. I used to be the big merchandising guy for all the bands. This was a while back...


----------

